# Myjoy shoes 1 year on.



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 7, 2013)

Was lucky to have a pair of Footjoy Myjoy Icons purchased for me as an anniversary present in December 2011.  After much thought I went for reasonably staid black, with black croc saddles and black patent heels and tips.  They looked very smart out of the box and were going to be for 'best'.  However the wife insisted they should be used regularly so they have been.  I clean them after every round and 16 months on they still look pristine, they are still completely watertight, I have just replaced the soft spikes and am looking forward to another full season in them.  All in all a really good product, fun to design and great on the course.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 7, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Was lucky to have a pair of Footjoy Myjoy Icons purchased for me as an anniversary present in December 2011.  After much thought I went for reasonably staid black, with black croc saddles and black patent heels and tips.  They looked very smart out of the box and were going to be for 'best'.  However the wife insisted they should be used regularly so they have been.  I clean them after every round and 16 months on they still look pristine, they are still completely watertight, I have just replaced the soft spikes and am looking forward to another full season in them.  All in all a really good product, fun to design and great on the course.
		
Click to expand...

You must be one of the lucky ones then, as i wouldn't buy a pair of FJ again.

Had 2 pairs of Dryjoys that both leaked or should that be sucked up water. I won a pair of Icons last year and they let in water the first time i played on damp ground and were only a week or so old.

No doubting the are comfy enough, just not waterproof.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 7, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			You must be one of the lucky ones then, as i wouldn't buy a pair of FJ again.

Had 2 pairs of Dryjoys that both leaked or should that be sucked up water. I won a pair of Icons last year and they let in water the first time i played on damp ground and were only a week or so old.

No doubting the are comfy enough, just not waterproof.
		
Click to expand...

Odd, I have AQL's, Greenjoys and the Icons, never had leaking issues with any of them.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 7, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Odd, I have AQL's, Greenjoys and the Icons, never had leaking issues with any of them.
		
Click to expand...

I see you are from Welwyn, Every time is see these WGC events on tv it always makes me think of Welwyn Garden City the wife said the same when i was watching it the other week. That doesn't look like Welwyn she said

Her sister lives there.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 7, 2013)

I have 2 pairs of FJ Sports and have never had a problem with them really. The only pair I did have a problem with was a pair of Puma Cell Fusions where the cell supporting the right heel collapsed. They were nice shoes before that though.

Good write up AAC, I might have a lok at designing some Myjoys for summer use.


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Mar 7, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I see you are from Welwyn, Every time is see these WGC events on tv it always makes me think of Welwyn Garden City the wife said the same when i was watching it the other week. That doesn't look like Welwyn she said

Her sister lives there.
		
Click to expand...

Look me up if you fancy a game when your down, regretably no Cactus, desert or Palm tree's, also shirt sleeves are rarely seen, however we have a good tight course which plays to its par.  Patricks would be happy to play a round with you.

AAC


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2013)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			Was lucky to have a pair of Footjoy Myjoy Icons purchased for me as an anniversary present in December 2011.  After much thought I went for reasonably staid black, with black croc saddles and black patent heels and tips.  They looked very smart out of the box and were going to be for 'best'.  However the wife insisted they should be used regularly so they have been.  I clean them after every round and 16 months on they still look pristine, they are still completely watertight, I have just replaced the soft spikes and am looking forward to another full season in them.  All in all a really good product, fun to design and great on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Have a number of icons and providing you give them a bit of love and tenderness and look after them they last perfectly. Never had an issue with any pair of FJ's. Adidas and Nike on the other hand.....


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 7, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			You must be one of the lucky ones then, as i wouldn't buy a pair of FJ again.
		
Click to expand...

I think it may be fairer to reflect that you may be one of the unlucky ones.....

Currently I have 8 pairs of FJ shoes in use and the only ones that leak are a pair of 3 year old Synrgy where I bought too large and the resultant flex pattern eventually cracked the leather, resulting in leak. But that shoe is extremely comfortable (if heavy) and still gets used 

Then again I may just be lucky...


----------



## Master-putter (Mar 7, 2013)

duncan mackie said:



			I think it may be fairer to reflect that you may be one of the unlucky ones.....

Currently I have 8 pairs of FJ shoes in use
		
Click to expand...

Why do you have *8* pairs of golf shoes??????


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2013)

Master-putter said:



			Why do you have *8* pairs of golf shoes??????
		
Click to expand...

Because he's a beginner and only halfway to my 16 pairs


----------



## duncan mackie (Mar 7, 2013)

Master-putter said:



			Why do you have *8* pairs of golf shoes??????
		
Click to expand...

I haven't.......I've 8 pairs of FJ Golf shoes.... 

What do you spend your vouchers on?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 7, 2013)

patricks148 said:



			I see you are from Welwyn, Every time is see these WGC events on tv it always makes me think of Welwyn Garden City the wife said the same when i was watching it the other week. That doesn't look like Welwyn she said

Her sister lives there.
		
Click to expand...

It's also a bit of a misnomer having (seaside) links courses in the highlands too!


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 8, 2013)

Foxholer said:



			It's also a bit of a misnomer having (seaside) links courses in the highlands too!
		
Click to expand...

????


----------

